# Another fursona ayup (Kull the Red Panda)



## Gavrill (May 8, 2011)

Name: Kull Bensin ("Coal Gasoline", Norwegian)
Age: 19
Species: Red Panda
Gender: Female (but no breasts)
Height/Weight: 5'8", 140 lbs

Appearance: Fluffy. Has a mostly reddish-brown body, black fingers, toes and hair/top of head, the rest of the face is white. Stripey tail with a white tip. Has four spiral "tattoos" (okay more like dyed fur), two are clockwise, two are counterclockwise. Two are big, two are small. Also has a small question mark on her right wrist. Her eyes are gray-blue. 

Behavior and shiz: For the most part, pretty mellow. She's introverted, but friendly. She can be a bit socially awkward and blunt. She has this really weird obsession with fire. It's not sexual, she just loves the look of it and likes to set things on fire. Her other obsession, pretty obviously, is spirals. She's a bit weird, eccentric i guess, and tends to do strange things (like make odd gestures, twitch, and react differently than most people) because she's got BPD and PTSD. (Not trying to make her sound special, just mirroring myself)

Likes: Pasta, pizza, sashimi, beef jerky, oh besides food: electronics, musics, Junji Ito, dark/morbid art, gore, chewing on everything, coffee, zoning out, daydreaming, reading manga, pain, and of course spirals and fire.
Dislikes: Music that makes her sleepy, sweet or rich food, shredded wheat without the frosting what is the point, people who fail at making pasta, arrogance, elitism, and big dogs

History: Writing! Basically born "normal", but started getting into odd and morbid things. Now people most often describe her as "not quite right". This is pretty much true. It's rumored she's set abandoned houses on fire and drew graffiti spirals on bridges.

~~~~Faggy shit~~~~

clothing: Hoodies, gloves, and jeans are her favorite clothes.
Picshure:






Goal: Create a large scale spiral made of flames and sit in the center.
Profession: Unemployed/leech
Personal Quote: "Asses to asses, butts to butts."
Theme song: 
[yt]rgsCGlOgSNg[/yt]
Birthdate: September 25th
Star sign: Libra

Favorites are for fags~

Orientation: Bisexual, but hates sex. Derpa derp.


----------



## Azure (May 8, 2011)

I never understood shredded wheat without the frosting either. Who wants to eat a wheat field?


----------



## Gavrill (May 8, 2011)

Azure said:


> I never understood shredded wheat without the frosting either. Who wants to eat a wheat field?


 
I mean, even grape nuts and plain cornflakes have _some_ taste, shredded wheat is like trying to eat a fiber one bar that has no sugar or chocolate.


----------



## Jashwa (May 9, 2011)

Never change, Shenz.


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Always change, Shenz.


 Fix'd

buh i hate being called Shenz

haattteee


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> Fix'd
> 
> buh i hate being called Shenz
> 
> haattteee


 
Molly cool? 
Or is it JUST Skift?


----------



## Jashwa (May 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> Fix'd
> 
> buh i hate being called Shenz
> 
> haattteee


I'm never going to stop calling you Shenz.

Unless you'd rather go by that L name? :3c


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Molly cool?
> Or is it JUST Skift?


 Alex, Skift, Kull, Liss, anything but Shenz.


Jashwa said:


> I'm never going to stop calling you Shenz.
> 
> Unless you'd rather go by that L name? :3c


I would rather, actually >_>


----------



## Jashwa (May 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> I would rather, actually >_>


 Oh really, when did you stop hating that? 

I DON'T EVEN KNOW YOU ANYMORE


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Oh really, when did you stop hating that?
> 
> I DON'T EVEN KNOW YOU ANYMORE


 
I still hate it

i just hate it less than "shenzi"


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> I still hate it
> 
> i just hate it less than "shenzi"


 
Screw it, I'm just gonna call you by whatever username you have at the moment... >_>


----------



## Jashwa (May 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> I still hate it
> 
> i just hate it less than "shenzi"


Why do you hate shenzi so bad?


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Screw it, I'm just gonna call you by whatever username you have at the moment... >_>


 that's cool


Jashwa said:


> Why do you hate shenzi so bad?


 because i stole the name from a movie
because shenzi means "barbarian" and i am the complete opposite 
because i made that character when i was 17 and i have changed a lot since then
because i'm not whoopi goldberg 

etc etc


----------



## anero (May 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> because i'm not whoopi goldberg


 
EVERYONE STRIVES TO BE WHOOPI GOLDBERG WHAT KIND OF PERSON ARE YOU


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2011)

anero said:


> EVERYONE STRIVES TO BE WHOOPI GOLDBERG WHAT KIND OF PERSON ARE YOU


 
i will never be as awesome as her ;~;


----------

